# Am i ugly?



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 17, 2019)

Honest answer


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 17, 2019)

4/10 IRL

Brutal upper upper eyelid btw


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 17, 2019)

In the eyes of foids? Yes. I'm sorry.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 17, 2019)

What would by rating be if I lost the weight?


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 17, 2019)

sorry, i would say you are ugly, lost the weight might help a lot
i feel bad when giving non trolling harsh truth


----------



## Coping (Jan 17, 2019)

You have potential, lose weight first


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 17, 2019)

Yuh mon


----------



## quinn24 (Jan 17, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> What would by rating be if I lost the weight?


its not looking good

but its still hard to tell due to distortion of overweightness


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Jan 17, 2019)

Like someone here said once "only till you leanmaxxed can you say its truly over" or some gay shit like that lose weight then try again we need actual facial features.


----------



## Final82 (Jan 17, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Honest answer



Def lose weight 
Gym max is MUST for the Tyrone look 
Might need nose job and chin fillers 

How tall ? Weight ? Where do you stay ? ( important due to ethnic look )


----------



## androidcel (Jan 18, 2019)

Slayer tbh


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Slayer tbh


----------



## theropeking (Jan 18, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 4/10 IRL
> 
> Brutal upper upper eyelid btw



The exposure is so fucking much that it makes his eye area look interesting and special ngl (srs btw).

Unique eye area tbh


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2019)

theropeking said:


> srs btw


----------



## Jaded (Jan 18, 2019)

Lose weight


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

Weight lose


----------



## androidcel (Jan 18, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Weight lose


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 18, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Yes


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nicker


----------



## Jaded (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Smallondick (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes!
BBC?


If it is in profit in case of escorts.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't know if anyone has told you this, but I think you should lose weight.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Without losing weight we cant really rate you


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 18, 2019)

You look like a black version of


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 18, 2019)

honestly yeah dude

but you're seriously overweight and might look a lot better if you lose fat


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 18, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> What would by rating be if I lost the weight?


bro, for future: stop asking about rating, srsly, a number won't give you anything positive. Just ask for advice or confirmation of improvement. The only thing a number can give you is confidence decrease, and while "just be confident" doesn't work, being autistic makes things harder even for chads


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You look like a black version of





dotacel said:


> honestly yeah dude
> 
> but you're seriously overweight and might look a lot better if you lose fat


I mean i woudnt even give him a rate until he loses fat, rating him fat is like rating someone who isnt looksmaxxing.

He wants to be attractive but deosent feel like looksmaxxing


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 18, 2019)

smash


RichardSpencel said:


> You look like a black version of


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Jan 18, 2019)

depending on your height, you could easily run big black cock game with gymceling


----------



## adrianolm (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I mean i woudnt even give him a rate until he loses fat, rating him fat is like rating someone who isnt looksmaxxing.
> 
> He wants to be attractive but deosent feel like looksmaxxing


Why do you keep asking for ratings then? You are fucking fat


----------



## badromance (Jan 18, 2019)

+


----------



## Wincel (Jan 18, 2019)

this guy makes me sad please remove him from the site thank you


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> Why do you keep asking for ratings then? You are fucking fat


1. I only asked for ratings once
2. Im not fat
3. I can still attract women 
4. Your ignorance is bliss


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> 1. I only asked for ratings once
> 2. Im not fat
> 3. I can still attract women
> 4. Your ignorance is bliss



Is there anything that can be done for your mouth area man? I knew a guy with nct at least as severe as yours and girls threw themselves at him so that theory's cope.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Is there anything that can be done for your mouth area man? I knew a guy with nct at least as severe as yours and girls threw themselves at him so that theory's cope.


What theory did you mean? And yes I can get filler if I wanted but I can still date women around my looksmatch realy (ussaly they express intrest but are 50th percentile - 55th and are a lot younger than me)


----------



## androidcel (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> What theory did you mean? And yes I can get filler if I wanted but I can still date women around my looksmatch realy (ussaly they express intrest but are 50th percentile - 55th and are a lot younger than me)


Your maxilla is probably reason to your mouth area.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

I mean its really all combined together, people here only see the worst flaws and think its over, they never consider the good things as they are pessimistic. I still have good zygos, height,frame and eye colour, so ofcourse i can get women, just not model tier. 


Alarico8 said:


> Is there anything that can be done for your mouth area man? I knew a guy with nct at least as severe as yours and girls threw themselves at him so that theory's cope.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 18, 2019)

u look stoopid


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> What theory did you mean? And yes I can get filler if I wanted but I can still date women around my looksmatch realy (ussaly they express intrest but are 50th percentile - 55th and are a lot younger than me)





FatmanO said:


> I mean its really all combined together, people here only see the worst flaws and think its over, they never consider the good things as they are pessimistic. I still have good zygos, height,frame and eye colour, so ofcourse i can get women, just not model tier.




That severe NCT is a death sentence. Like you said, you've got lots of other great features to make up for it.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 18, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> u look stoopid


Woah ? not cool man


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> That severe NCT is a death sentence. Like you said, you've got lots of other great features to make up for it.


I woudn't say my NCT is that severe, but I just saw this guys nct and hes 5'6'' and its not looking good! 

NCT is a huge flaw if you don't have good eyebrows or zygos.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I woudn't say my NCT is that severe, but I just saw this guys nct and hes 5'6'' and its not looking good!
> 
> NCT is a huge flaw if you don't have good eyebrows or zygos.
> 
> View attachment 13959



In which case it's only a flaw because of other flaws, not enough to kill you on its own.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Woah ? not cool man


?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 18, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> ?


?


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> In which case it's only a flaw because of other flaws, not enough to kill you on its own.


I think it just negates the NCT really (if you look at it that way) 

Sure, I could be a IRL 6 OR 6.5 if I didnt have NCT or small lips, but most people are born average and you can't really control genetics. Im just happy I lost the 70lbs and can attract most women I like now.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?


??‍♂️?


----------



## Nibba (Jan 18, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> ??‍♂️?


Tbh


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I think it just negates the NCT really (if you look at it that way)
> 
> Sure, I could be a IRL 6 OR 6.5 if I didnt have NCT or small lips, but most people are born average and you can't really control genetics. Im just happy I lost the 70lbs and can attract most women I like now.


That's just cope. It's not about genetics. It's about lifestyle, proper tongue posture in the formative years (before puberty especially).


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Sure, I could be a IRL 6 OR 6.5 if I didnt have NCT or small lips, but most people are born average and you can't really control genetics. Im just happy I lost the 70lbs and can attract most women I like now.



I'm happy for you too man. Losing 40lbs has had a massive impact on me too. It's your zygos I envy. I'd probably be 7+ with good zygos.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> That's just cope. It's not about genetics. It's about lifestyle, proper tongue posture in the formative years (before puberty especially).




Id disagree with you on this one. I think mewing is a good thing sure, but Its just too unsure of it right now. I think height is a very important factor if your dating taller women for example, no amount of mewing can fix that


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Id disagree with you on this one. I think mewing is a good thing sure, but Its just too unsure of it right now. I think height is a very important factor if your dating taller women for example, no amount of mewing can fix that


Fraud lifts. I'm now "6'3' lmfao, it's crazy how much more often I get checked out by attractive foids irl. I should film it tbh, but have yet no idea how I could go about doing that.

And watch the fucking video you lazy cunt, I didn't link it for no reason. duh


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I mean i woudnt even give him a rate until he loses fat, rating him fat is like rating someone who isnt looksmaxxing.
> 
> He wants to be attractive but deosent feel like looksmaxxing


Idk why people keep saying he's fat,he's not lean but he looks under 200ish lbs.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> n. Losing 40lbs has had a massive impact on me too. It's your zygos I envy. I'd probably be 7+ with good zygos.


Well, good on you for losing 40lbs, Im proud of you! 

Hope your hitting the gym aswell, Im kinda recovering from a cold. 
I think of this way, Im very happy to be (55-60th percentile in my country (with height). 

If you are a 6 right now you can still get very good looksmatches, which is not a issue at all and all above a 7 is really just stupid to date unless you truly find only happiness in life to date high tier women, which I think its shit anyway.

I became a buddhist a few months ago and Ive never been happier. When I left the site I got rid of toxicity. I don't belive in buddhism but I belive attachment is root of suffering. Most looksmaxxers are attached to girls and being better looking than others. They also have toxic minds, so Im happy if you arent like that


StudyHacks said:


> Fraud lifts. I'm now "6'3' lmfao, it's crazy how much more often I get checked out by attractive foids irl. I should film it tbh, but have yet no idea how I could go about doing that.
> 
> And watch the fucking video you lazy cunt, I didn't link it for no reason. duh


I watched it already a week ago to dissapoint you, but fraud lifts cant get you a feet taller 


RichardSpencel said:


> Idk why people keep saying he's fat,he's not lean but he looks under 200ish lbs.



Look at the posts. Its a new poster and is ussaly bitter that I even get close to women (which I think some people here can't do not due to looks but being shy as most part)
Im less than 190lbs really and Im a pretty big guy (based on bones so theres that aswell) 
Im not fat but Im not lean, Im just normal weight with decent mass for 6months


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Well, good on you for losing 40lbs, Im proud of you!
> 
> Hope your hitting the gym aswell, Im kinda recovering from a cold.
> I think of this way, Im very happy to be (55-60th percentile in my country (with height).
> ...



Yeah man, not interested in slaying at all. I want to be as attractive as I can be, but it's not for autistic reasons. Happy looksmatched LTRs are definitely preferable.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah man, not interested in slaying at all. I want to be as attractive as I can be, but it's not for autistic reasons. Happy looksmatched LTRs are definitely preferable.


I think the same, I think slaying is only for few percdentage who are unhappy with their life really. Most people want to slay to proove something. (OH LOOK AT ME, IM ATTRACTIVE, I FUCKED WITH 14 WOMEN THIS YEAR!). Nobody cares really just really stupid. 

What do you look like in looks?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I think the same, I think slaying is only for few percdentage who are unhappy with their life really. Most people want to slay to proove something. (OH LOOK AT ME, IM ATTRACTIVE, I FUCKED WITH 14 WOMEN THIS YEAR!). Nobody cares really just really stupid.
> 
> What do you look like in looks?



I'll PM


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I want to be as attractive as I can be, but it's not for autistic reasons.








Are you sure about that


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 18, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 13967
> 
> Are you sure about that


----------



## Kenma (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 13968


Stop harassing my mistress dude or i shall call the police on you


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 18, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Well, good on you for losing 40lbs, Im proud of you!
> 
> Hope your hitting the gym aswell, Im kinda recovering from a cold.
> I think of this way, Im very happy to be (55-60th percentile in my country (with height).
> ...


I was talking about blackoutwhitein being told he's fat and needs to lose weight.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I was talking about blackoutwhitein being told he's fat and needs to lose weight.


Ah I see, my mistakes. He never posted his weight but his face looks very bloated. Losing weight is a must for him


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I was talking about blackoutwhitein being told he's fat and needs to lose weight.


What?


----------



## Autist (Jan 18, 2019)

Yes and your oneitis will never love you.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Idk why people keep saying he's fat,he's not lean but he looks under 200ish lbs.


Around 260


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

?


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 18, 2019)

Not ugly. If i were you i'd loose weight and grow out hair and get dreadlocks, maybe wear colored contact lenses.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 18, 2019)

Autist said:


> Yes and your oneitis will never love you.


Cope,don't listen to these racist crackers.


blackoutwhitein said:


> Around 260


Beefy and strong.


----------



## Autist (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Cope,don't listen to these racist crackers.
> 
> Beefy and strong.


I'm blak nibba


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 18, 2019)

Autist said:


> I'm blak nibba


Do you mog op?


----------



## Autist (Jan 18, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Do you mog op?


Facially yes, NT no


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 18, 2019)

theropeking said:


> The exposure is so fucking much that it makes his eye area look interesting and special ngl (srs btw).


It's not terrible looking tbh it looks cool.


----------



## Insomniac (Jan 18, 2019)

I don’t want to be mean but yeah bro, you are. I’m sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 18, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I don’t want to be mean but yeah bro, you are. I’m sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 18, 2019)

yes, that dude is ugly.
But i don't think he is you...


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> yes, that dude is ugly.
> But i don't think he is you...


It is me.


----------



## Final82 (Jan 19, 2019)

Jaded said:


> View attachment 13917



Lose weight 
Gym mqx
May need nose job and some chin work 
Def need to run BBC game ( no way around it )


----------



## copenhagen (Jan 19, 2019)

Coping said:


> You have potential, lose weight first


----------



## Kenma (Jan 19, 2019)

You will ascend someday
Looksmax.org trusts in you


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> View attachment 14113


Slayer avi tbh


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 19, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> yes, that dude is ugly.
> But i don't think he is you...


Why not?


Kenma said:


> You will ascend someday
> Looksmax.org trusts in you
> View attachment 14246


He will turn into @beatifulbones


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 19, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Why not?



I feel like i've alreay seen this dude somewhere else online.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 19, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I feel like i've alreay seen this dude somewhere else online.


He was in other avis but he posted other pics of him


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I feel like i've alreay seen this dude somewhere else online.


Why the hell would my pictures be somewhere else? Who would want to spread my ugly ass around?
None of you npc’s answered my question either.


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

Answer my question, assholes. Should I ditch combing my hair, shaving my face, and wearing nice clothes and focus primarily on losing weight?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Answer my question, assholes. Should I ditch combing my hair, shaving my face, and wearing nice clothes and focus primarily on losing weight?



Why not do all of them yah cunt just loose weight


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Answer my question, assholes. Should I ditch combing my hair, shaving my face, and wearing nice clothes and focus primarily on losing weight?



why do you keep asking the same fucking question over and over? you're a insanenly fat. nothing matters, clothes, hair, facial hair is all cope for now. you could be wearing a bag on your face and have the same SMV (probably higher)


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why not do all of them yah cunt just loose weight


So ditch all of them and focus on losing weight?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> So ditch all of them and focus on losing weight?



Did you read what I said


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Did you read what I said


Explain it again, nigga.


----------



## dogtown (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Explain it again, nigga.



Do all of your ideas you fat fuck


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Do all of your ideas you fat fuck


So, npc, continue shaving, combing my hair, and wearing nice clothing?


----------



## dogtown (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> So, npc, continue shaving, combing my hair, and wearing nice clothing.



And loooooosing fuckkkkkkking weight you absolute retard


----------



## Sizzurp (Jan 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> And loooooosing fuckkkkkkking weight you absolute retard


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jan 19, 2019)

ok hes most definitely most retarded person ive ever seen


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

dogtown said:


> And loooooosing fuckkkkkkking weight you absolute retard


No u


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 19, 2019)

OP you are seriously fucking retarded. Maybe IQmaxxing is better for you


----------



## dogtown (Jan 19, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> No u



I’m skinny as shit u cunt I don’t need to loose weight


----------



## blackoutwhitein (Jan 19, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> OP you are seriously fucking retarded. Maybe IQmaxxing is better for you


No u
Honestly, I’m fucking with all of you. I kinda knew what dogtown was talking about.


----------



## dogtown (May 28, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Heirio (May 28, 2019)

blackoutwhitein said:


> What would by rating be if I lost the weight?





blackoutwhitein said:


> So ditch all of them and focus on losing weight?


Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019
Jan 17, 2019






    

You could be down 60 pounds by now had you started in January. Leanmaxxed gigatyrone bbc. Instead you're posting on a forum about your oneitis instead of _railing _her


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 28, 2019)

Bro...


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 28, 2019)

its over


----------



## aghori (May 29, 2019)

ur very ugly fat sir...


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (May 29, 2019)

ugly niggers me


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (May 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I can still attract women


@androidcel @itsOVER



FatmanO said:


> When I left the site I got rid of toxicity.


@Ritalincel


----------



## Jaded (May 29, 2019)

4 months later and you’re still a fat ugly shit. Lose weight nigga


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (May 29, 2019)

Smallondick said:


> Yes!
> BBC


----------



## Einon (May 29, 2019)

you're ugly,but depending on how tall you are,you could ogremaxx.


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> I can still attract women


----------



## ZUZZCEL (May 29, 2019)

2/10


----------



## androidcel (May 30, 2019)

It's fucking brutal how my face looked more bloated than his at 25% bodyfat and @blackoutwhitein is like 40% bf


----------



## DharkDC (Feb 16, 2021)

IT'S OVER


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 16, 2021)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Honest answer


2/10 irl ogre


----------



## ezio6 (Feb 16, 2021)

blackoutwhitein said:


> Honest answer


ogremax.me


----------



## Deleted member 10413 (Feb 16, 2021)

DharkDC said:


> IT'S OVER


Goddamn necroposter


----------



## pizza (Feb 16, 2021)

StudyHacks said:


> In the eyes of foids? Yes. I'm sorry.


with the great empathy that they have should not see him even as a human


----------

